# Rapido 746f 2009



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok , I've suddenly developed back ache after sleeping in our 'Rap' for six weeks so probably due to the matteress???
whats the best solution, anyone else had this problem?? 

(French Bed)


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Raskelf matress


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.duvalay.co.uk/Caravans_and_Motorhomes/Shaped_Memory_Foam_Mattresses


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

Techno100 said:


> http://www.duvalay.co.uk/Caravans_and_Motorhomes/Shaped_Memory_Foam_Mattresses


 interestingly I looked at this product on their stand at the NEC show and all seemed reasonable until I asked him about (posted) issues regarding heat retention..his answer was to lay a bath sheet on top of the mattress...pardon  £200! I dont think so ...so I will stick to my original plan and buy 'Dorma's version of this (£145) 8)


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Is that a topper? We bought a whole matress, no damp. £400


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

Techno100 said:


> Is that a topper? We bought a whole matress, no damp. £400


 Yes, their 'gold' version, its funny that their prices have been creeping up towards now being expensive perhaps this is since Dragons invested in the product.....Tempar and Dorma were researching the benefits of the NASA product long before Duvalay came on the scene but they were not quick to react when it came to marketing to the Caravan consumer....... not to say that the Duvalay is not a good product but in my opinion its now way over priced. Sorry, if I had to spend £400 on a mattress I think it would be time I sought out the Dethletts I've long promised myself :lol:


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Have you tried the Edwardian bedding company Mexborough, they make any size or shape mattresses for boats caravans etc. No idea of cost.


----------

